# Dodge Ram cabin exhaust vents



## SQram (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm curious how people have dealt with the factory cabin vents on the rear wall of the cab when doing amp racks behind the rear seat? I removed the factory cover from the rear wall of the cab and it increased road/exhaust noise dramatically. I am going to apply several layers of deadening mat to the metal, but I'm not sure what to do about the vents. What have others done in the past when working on these trucks? Mine is an 05 CTD quad cab.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ctrhenry (Jul 16, 2006)

block them and enjoy the cabin pressurizing


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

SQram said:


> I'm curious how people have dealt with the factory cabin vents on the rear wall of the cab when doing amp racks behind the rear seat? I removed the factory cover from the rear wall of the cab and it increased road/exhaust noise dramatically. I am going to apply several layers of deadening mat to the metal, but I'm not sure what to do about the vents. What have others done in the past when working on these trucks? Mine is an 05 CTD quad cab.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


On an '03 Quad Cab:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-build-logs/13527-dodge-ram-install-thread.html

First page, 6-8 pics down or so.


----------



## SQram (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks Mikey. I've read that post several times but it doesn't specifically mention if Clinesselect did anything to the vents other than just seal one up. In my truck the engine/road noise has increased significantly and I don't think sealing one vent up will bring the noise back down to what it was before hand. It's bad enough that I might just turf the amprack idea and look for other alternatives.

Anyone elese have any solutions?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

roll a window down slightly when you are closing the doors 

Seal dem bishes with some mat  {Both of Em}


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

SQram said:


> Thanks Mikey. I've read that post several times but it doesn't specifically mention if Clinesselect did anything to the vents other than just seal one up. In my truck the engine/road noise has increased significantly and I don't think sealing one vent up will bring the noise back down to what it was before hand. It's bad enough that I might just turf the amprack idea and look for other alternatives.
> 
> Anyone elese have any solutions?


I've been in his truck and it is quiet. Maybe shoot him a PM to see what he did.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Clineseselect has his amps installed over the vents and the board he attached the amps to is cut out so as to duct the air to reach the vent that's under the amp. This is his pic of the duct...










I did a buddy of mines Ram, I cut the amp board out around the vents and didn't mount amps over them. I drove it without the backseat in and the vents exposed and the noise was unbelieveable. I drove it with the backseat in and the vents exposed, the backseat blocked a lot of noise, but if you listen and know what to listen for you can hear the noise a little still. I made some attenuator type covers out of grille cloth and fleece to cover the vents and it helped a little but not enough to warrant leaving them over the vents. 

If I were to do his truck again I would completely cover one of the vents and duct the other like clineseselect did. The mass of the amp over the vent should really help to attenuate the noise.


----------



## Problemhouston (Apr 2, 2009)

I have a 2006 F150 with two air vents as well. One on the drivers and one on the passangers side. What I did way mat around them and then I covered the entire wall with matching carpet and cut small slits in the carprt to allow air to escape. It is quiet with the seat out but when you put the seat in it is more quiet than factory.


----------



## Problemhouston (Apr 2, 2009)

imjustjason said:


> Clineseselect has his amps installed over the vents and the board he attached the amps to is cut out so as to duct the air to reach the vent that's under the amp. This is his pic of the duct...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ctrhenry (Jul 16, 2006)

i vote for fully sealed and closing the doors gently as opposed to hard.

if needed you can leave the a/c on external vent and it will lessen the pressure.

of course rear fender liners, quiet tires and no loud dual exhaust makes a huge difference


----------



## SQram (Aug 17, 2007)

Not going to work for me, I live in Canada where we see temperatures as low as -40F up to 95F, so I need both the A/C and Defrost to work as they should from the factory.

Also, my truck is stock, including the exhaust, and it is LOUD without the factory covers.


----------



## jdc753 (Nov 14, 2007)

ctrhenry said:


> of course rear fender liners, quiet tires and no loud dual exhaust makes a huge difference


but what fun is that???? 


For my truck (Ford F350) my vents are a little smaller in area but stick further into the cab. I trimmed mine down to be only a 3/4" bump and them spaced the 1/2" MDF for my amp rack off the back wall with some 3/4" strips. 

I would just work around them with your amp rack and maybe add some sort of an air barrier/sound absorber over them and should be good. Between the amps, wood and seat it will be pretty hard to hear them. 

Mine is certainly not airtight but sealed up pretty good with how tight the amp rack sits and how tightly the seat sits against the rack but I have no issues with air pressure from door closing or AC/heat working.


----------

